# Sometimes I wonder where my husband's brain is...



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Snorkels had gone from 10.3 pounds to 11.8 since our last vet visit. For those of you who don't know her history, she weighed almost 19 pounds when I got her so weight is not a trivial issue here. Plus, she has spinal arthritis, heart disease, and is a dachshund. 

Anyway, I came home all freaked out and promptly cut her food from 4% to 2%, which is down to 2 oz a day.

I know my dad gives her a little Vanilla wafer a couple times a day, so I gave him a big stern lecture on not doing that, and how we just can't have her gaining weight.

That was Wednesday. 

this morning, my husband comes and tells me he needs to talk about something serious. He is all upset and has a hard time telling me what it is.

It turns out he has been giving her about 1/2 cup of Cheerios a day. A HALF A CUP!! A DAY! But he started feeling bad because I had reduced her food so much after our vet visit, and finally confessed. 

Even when she was on dry food, she never got a half a cup of anything per day. She got 1/4 total. 

So in addition to gaining all that weight, I am wondering if the Cheerios are why we are having trouble with constipation.

I guess I'll speak to him again. I'm just not sure when. I think I'm kidding.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow! I don't think Carl would be bold enough to try that.....you must be a lot nicer than me. :wink:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

minnieme said:


> Wow! I don't think Carl would be bold enough to try that.....you must be a lot nicer than me. :wink:


you would think!! Obviously, I haven't trained him well enough.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I believe it. No matter how much you try to train them, they will go and do something where you just want to smack them upside the head! :nono:


I'm sure the cheerios have something to do with the constipation. Give her tummy a few days and she just might get back to normal without having to add any canned fish or anything else. Just no more cheerios!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

chowder said:


> I believe it. No matter how much you try to train them, they will go and do something where you just want to smack them upside the head! :nono:
> 
> 
> I'm sure the cheerios have something to do with the constipation. Give her tummy a few days and she just might get back to normal without having to add any canned fish or anything else. Just no more cheerios!


yes, he told me he's been giving her cheerios all along but just in the last few weeks really increased them. 

I do think he needs a little remedial obedience!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok, now I've managed to stop laughing, we are going to look at the bright side:

1. At least you know why she was putting on weight. 
2. At least you know the probable cause of her constipation.
3. Now you know you don't have to cut back on her food that much.
4. Her bad cholesterol has been reduced by an average of 4%.
5. At least you know your husband absolutely adores Snorkles. (so much better than the other way round).
6. Now you have a reason to give your husband a punch in the guts. :biggrin:


On the other hand, I can just imagine how terrified your husband was to tell you - he was probably shaking in his boots - probably been trying to pluck up the courage for the past month. He actually sounds like a real sweetie, but don't tell him that, ok?


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

my GF trained me well and i obey. :wink:



chowder said:


> I believe it. No matter how much you try to train them, they will go and do something where you just want to smack them upside the head! :nono:
> 
> 
> I'm sure the cheerios have something to do with the constipation. Give her tummy a few days and she just might get back to normal without having to add any canned fish or anything else. Just no more cheerios!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> 6. Now you have a reason to give your husband a punch in the guts. :biggrin:


I like that part! 

he actually is a pretty good guy - he follows snorkels around marveling at how cute she is. For a fellow who doesn't really like dogs he fakes it pretty well.

And maybe i have to take a little responsibility - i just broke up a bunch of lamb lung into little bitty pieces so he doesn't have to totally ignore her.

doggiedad - isn't that how life is supposed to work?? Smart girlfriend


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> my GF trained me well and i obey. :wink:


You are the perfect man, now, go find some dishes to do. :biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1:




(Please don't take it to heart, it's just Kiwi humour - I'm joking, honest!)


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> You are the perfect man, now, go find some dishes to do.


Your sense of humor cracks me up. But then, I really liked Crocodile Dundee too - "no, THIS is a knife!" Still makes me laugh out loud to think of that.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Poor Snorkels is gonna be wondering why she's been suddenly cut off from her daily Cheerios fix and you know your man is gonna totally blame it on you! My husband will do stuff like that too. He definitely has his favorite baby and that's Sabrina. She's a 9 lb Dachshund mix that has him totally wrapped around her little paw. He'll say to me, "Does it look like Sabrina gained some weight? I don't want her to get fat. She has to stay slim." I tell him she's getting the right amount and is looking and doing great. But then he sneaks her food ALL the time! When I say something he tells me that she makes him feel guilty with her little puppydog eyes. And I caught him feeding her from his mouth the other day. Really?? I told him I was gonna post that on facebook! He said NOOOO but isn't she cute taking it from me like that? Dear Lord.....


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> Poor Snorkels is gonna be wondering why she's been suddenly cut off from her daily Cheerios fix and you know your man is gonna totally blame it on you! My husband will do stuff like that too. He definitely has his favorite baby and that's Sabrina. She's a 9 lb Dachshund mix that has him totally wrapped around her little paw. He'll say to me, "Does it look like Sabrina gained some weight? I don't want her to get fat. She has to stay slim." I tell him she's getting the right amount and is looking and doing great. But then he sneaks her food ALL the time! When I say something he tells me that she makes him feel guilty with her little puppydog eyes. And I caught him feeding her from his mouth the other day. Really?? I told him I was gonna post that on facebook! He said NOOOO but isn't she cute taking it from me like that? Dear Lord.....


Aren't men just useless?  My other half gives Mollie tidbits all the time from his plate. I tell him, please, please don't do that, she'll get an ar$e on her like the back of a bus. But he just goes, 'oh, but she really wants some'. Man, he just needs to get a grip on himself, it really bugs me as that means I have to walk/run her another couple of miles to make up for it. (whilst he sits in his Lazyboy watching telly!).


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Poor Snorkels is gonna be wondering why she's been suddenly cut off from her daily Cheerios fix and you know your man is gonna totally blame it on you! My husband will do stuff like that too. He definitely has his favorite baby and that's Sabrina. She's a 9 lb Dachshund mix that has him totally wrapped around her little paw. He'll say to me, "Does it look like Sabrina gained some weight? I don't want her to get fat. She has to stay slim." I tell him she's getting the right amount and is looking and doing great. But then he sneaks her food ALL the time! When I say something he tells me that she makes him feel guilty with her little puppydog eyes. And I caught him feeding her from his mouth the other day. Really?? I told him I was gonna post that on facebook! He said NOOOO but isn't she cute taking it from me like that? Dear Lord.....


Your husband and my husband would get along great. Rick gets down on his stomach and has long conversations with Snorkels while she lays on her back, answering himself in this high squeaky voice. My manly man. And he's not even embarrassed when I walk in the room!!! 

I have to say I'm a little jealous. I've always been the dog person in our family - I think she likes him better than me. 

He also carries her all through the neighborhood, perched on his arm like a parrot, just so the neighbors can see how cute she is. Lord help anyone out in their yard when they go by if they had something else to do besides talk about how adorable she is.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

OMG too funny! My hubby knows that I'd beat him senseless if he did that with Zoey....LOL! not really but he is pretty good about giving her treats as she's had some pretty severe reactions to things so knows she can only have certain things. He likes to sneak her raw meat when he's cooking sometimes....which is okay, however she is only allowed like 1-1 & 1/2 oz per day....so he has to be really careful. At least you found the cause of some of her problems. Just stress to hubby that excess weight puts a strain on her body, on her back and her heart.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I wonder why he was giving Snorkes Cheerios. Were they each having a bowl of cereal for breakfast?
Well you have to give your husband credit, at least he told you!


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh dear, is it safe to contemplate where a man's brains are when we have a forum full of men and women. LOL I must say I agree with you though. For some reason my skinny husband seems to think I underfeed Silva, if I've told him 1 time I've told him 25 times she does not need the tblsp. of sweet potatoes in her food. It's only for Blaze due to his digestive issues and him alone. I had her looking all nice and trim and since my job duties changed and the days are growing shorter he is feeding at night and once again she is gaining weight. So I expect she hates her not so skinny mom each morning, and adores her skinny daddy at night. It certainly explains the looks I get in the morning when I present her food bowl. Nothing like a blue eyed siberian with their head down, but eyes lifted upwards giving you that icey blue look. It's even written in the dogs daily journal, so there is no excuse, he is just a sucker for his baby girl that his wife is starving. Thankfully Blaze never seems to get overweight, he is much more cautious with him because he knows the issues. Although I nearly sucker punched him the other day when he said something about "when the vet and I decided no more grains for the dogs"......when he was in agreement, and was happy with the change to no grains in their cooked and canned diet. Hubby does do all the cooking, maybe it's from smelling all those cooked sweet potatoes or something. Fortunately he does cook exactly what I ask every 3-4 days. Sigh......


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Men, "can't live with them, can't live with them"! DH is an absolute mush when it comes to the dogs, I think while I'm at work all day he's feeding them potato chips and crap like that, as soon as we sit for dinner the dogs run over and sit in front of him, they know they aren't getting a thing from me. I feel your pain.....


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Dang... You ladies are rough on us!!! :lol:

I'm glad that you may have figured out why she was constipated, poor little thing! it sounds like his heart is in the right place lol...

Robin speaking of the potato chips and stuff, and how the pups sit in front of him, Tobi does that to me, he just sits patiently with his paw on my foot, or my knee and just STARES... every once in a while he'll lay down, but he'll keep his head in my lap and it's so pitiful that i have to give in.... he always gets a bit of what i'm eating, i just can't help it.. UNLESS he didn't eat his food that day, then he gets nothing till he eats! but he gets a little bit of everything now that he's raw fed, hell it can't be all bad compared to the grain we were feeding him!!! :tongue:

Tobi doesn't have a weight problem though, so I know it would be completely different if he did... But i have such a bleeding heart for little things that are hungry... I remember when i was homeless for about 8 months, there was 9 days i went without food, so if they look hungry i feel like i have to feed them!!! :lol:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Tobi said:


> Dang... You ladies are rough on us!!! :lol:
> 
> I'm glad that you may have figured out why she was constipated, poor little thing! it sounds like his heart is in the right place lol...
> 
> ...



My dogs aren't "starvin marvin" and I have a feeling it's because of DH, even though I keep cutting back their food and giving them longer walks, their weight won't budge. I even had a thyroid check on Cayenne this last blood draw and it is fine. I think hubby is the culprit, gotta love to hate them sometimes. LOL 

My dogs are pathetic when it's dinnertime, you'd think they haven't eaten for a year!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> My dogs aren't "starvin marvin" and I have a feeling it's because of DH, even though I keep cutting back their food and giving them longer walks, their weight won't budge. I even had a thyroid check on Cayenne this last blood draw and it is fine. I think hubby is the culprit, gotta love to hate them sometimes. LOL
> 
> *My dogs are pathetic when it's dinnertime, you'd think they haven't eaten for a year!*


lol they are so cute though!!!!!! little triangular brown eyes 

Sounds like the hubby might be double feeding!! lol we've done that here unknowingly... usually my gf doesn't feed the boys (well lately she has been) but one day she fed them before going to work, and left some meat to thaw on the counter, i figured that was their food for the day so i tossed them their portions, and that was that... Boy... did i get chewed :lol:


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i do dishes. :smile: 



doggiedad said:


> my GF trained me well and i obey. :wink:





MollyWoppy said:


> You are the perfect man, now, go find some dishes to do. :biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

your hubbies brain is right where it should be. Trying to do the right thing ) what more could you ask for


----------

